# John Deere 3130 3PT linkage problem



## jeb82 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a john deere 3130, it worked great for a while (did a bit a disc ploughing) but now the 3pt linkage seems to be stuck up in the air and won't lower. all other hydrallic systems work fine, eg power steering hi/low trans and remotes.

thinking that the selector my have detached inside the rockshflt housing.

any information would be great


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When it did work, did it fall quickly when you let the impliment down?


----------



## jeb82 (Nov 30, 2010)

no when it was working it was a bit slow to drop. 

would push the handle in the full down position it would start to slowly go down, I would bring the handle back to half position then back to full down and it would go down faster.


----------



## FoxArrow (Dec 1, 2010)

Will my dad has a 5210 John Deere and behind the tractor seat there is a circular dial that regulates the speed of the 3pt arms. I found this out by playing with it. I know if it was slow then maybe it shifted to the off position which stops it all together. This dial sorta deal will make it move very fast or very slow or inbetween based on how you regulate it. Hope this helps.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 3130*

When I was reading your initial post jeb, I was thinking along the same lines as FoxArrow. Those 3pt arm flow regulators can be very sensitive. They have to be if they are going to be carrying a heavy load vs a lighter load. You want to have different rates of 'drop' for different equipment/conditions. That circular dial could also be under the front of the seat. Good luck! :usa:


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

on a 3130 under the seat is a selector up slows the draft all the way to the bottom hole makes it quick


----------

